# Uniforms and stuff



## Jason Jarvis (10 May 2003)

How long has it been common practice for CIC officers to wear their combats on parade nights? Does this happen across the country, or is unit specific?

I know combats look    but I‘m not so sure they send the proper example to cadets. When I was a cadet many years ago, officers always wore their DEUs, regardless of element. The only time combats were worn was in the field.

With the new CADPATS finally starting to reach the Reserve units that most cadets come into contact with on a regular basis, I think the old ODs look pretty sloppy.

I‘ve always thought crisp DEUs with sharp creases and gleaming boots looked much more professional than combats, and provided cadets with a model -- ideal? -- to work toward. Now, I know there‘s more to cadets that good uniforms and drill, but I‘ve always thought both these elements provided the basis for the discipline needed to run an effective unit.

Am I just old-fashinoned? Have I missed some sort of generational shift? It‘s a bit of a moot point because I‘m only a CI and so don‘t wear a uniform, but I feel pretty conspicuous in my suit and shined shoes when the other officers are in combats. Or is it just my zoomie background showing? Thoughts?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 May 2003)

For my corp we have the officers wearing DEUs when the cadets are wearing their dress uniforms. We have 1 officer woh will either come in his DEus or Police uniform most of the tiem. When he was a CI he would usually come in a suit. Our other CIs wear combats with epaulets that say Civillian instructer.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (11 May 2003)

It kind of depends on whats going on that night. If its CO‘s parade the officers are always in DEU‘s but for regular training nights normally combats.


----------



## McInnes (11 May 2003)

okay this is going to sound really stupid...but um...what does DEU stand for?o and CI and CIC..lol


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 May 2003)

DEU: I cant remember what the D stands for cause im havin a mind block but EU is enviormental uniform.

CI:Civillain instructor for cadets.

CIC: Cadet Instructer Cadre, Reserve officers who work with cadets.


----------



## combat_medic (12 May 2003)

DEU: Distinctive Environmental Uniform

It harkens back to the days when there were greens and tans, so that they were more "distinctive".


----------



## Evan (12 May 2003)

our captain usta wear civis, and our warrent would wear combats.


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (12 May 2003)

in my air cadet sqd, we have 3 officers and 5 CI‘s... the officers always wear "dress of the day" which now, would be just the short sleeved button up shirt and pants w/ either shoes or boots, polished, of course, and the CI‘s wear nice civvies.. (they‘re all women, so usually skirts) me, being the WO2, and my cousin being WO1, we usually stay in our C1‘s (cadet dress uniform - shirt and tie)... what kind of example does it set with a CO that wears civvies to a parade night?!


----------



## Jason Jarvis (12 May 2003)

> For my corp we have the officers wearing DEUs when the cadets are wearing their dress uniforms. We have 1 officer woh will either come in his DEus or Police uniform most of the tiem. When he was a CI he would usually come in a suit. Our other CIs wear combats with epaulets that say Civillian instructer.


This makes sense, and a police uniform is certainly acceptable.

CIs wearing combats? You must not parade on DND property! I was told that I could only wear combats (if I wanted to) when the unit was on non-DND real estate -- and then only with all national and unit insignia removed. Frankly, if that‘s the choice, I‘ll stick to my civvie rucksack, Goretex and ultra-light sleeping bag.

I dropped by the unit tonight to pick up my SHARP workbook and video, and stopped to watch the local air cadet squadron practicing for their annual. I have to say, they looked awfully good, and their officers looked very sharp in their blues as well.

Oh well. I guess I‘ll just have to save my pennies and get my eyes LASIK‘d so I can join the CIC!


----------



## Marti (13 May 2003)

> CIs wearing combats? You must not parade on DND property!


the two summers i went to Conaught there were CIs wearing combats with red slip-ons that said ‘civilian instructor‘ with a bush cap for a head dress, and that place is most definately DND property.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 May 2003)

Well the Major incharge of central area (our former C.O) gave the slip ons to us. So we give them to CIs even though we dont have anymore. Anyways the CIs were all former cadets.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (15 May 2003)

CIs in combats with red slip-ons, eh? Hmm. How do you feel about that? Does it make any difference if the CIs are in civvies or combats? I normally wear low-viz clothing when on exercise anyway, but I definitely do not look "army."


----------



## Irish (15 May 2003)

Well with the regs that we have at my corps it is manditory that if CI‘s are taking part with training and are involved full time with the crps they have to conform to the dress regs. so if the officers are in combats so are the if they are in DU‘s than the Ci‘s wear green pans ‘CF shirt and eplets, DND property or not thats the way it is.


----------

